# kalitia Wave or Chemex?



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

thinking of getting one of these two to try out as a new brew method?

The favorite has to be the Wave as I have read its easier to get a decent extraction (less technique dependent?) plus its not glass and cheaper and already have the range server I can use with it!!? Recommendations on where to buy? Hasbean? and are the brown filters ok?

However to counter this the chemex is something have always wanted and I am sure if I dont get it now will one day soon! But have any of you got both and if so any differences you have noticed?Pros & cons?

Also recommendations on the chemex type/size for two mugs worth of coffee and filter types?

Thanks


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Get both







I prefer the kalita the glass carafe was awesome until it was smashed I now only have the plastic cup top version. Yes the kalita is easier to achieve good extraction but a properly brewed chemex is special

I prefer wave dripper coffee and if I was making the choice I'd pick that first but there is still the beauty of the chemex to consider


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

CoffeeJohnny said:


> Yes the kalita is easier to achieve good extraction but a properly brewed chemex is special
> 
> I prefer wave dripper coffee and if I was making the choice I'd pick that first but there is still the beauty of the chemex to consider


Thanks Johnny

Backs up my thoughts. I was wanting something as an everyday brewer to go head to head with my v60!! Chemex is maybe an ideal weekend brewer when have a bit more time!

No doubt I will end up with both at some point!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The Wave looks interesting but Chemex done properly is so tasty.


----------



## vikingboy (Mar 11, 2013)

I go back and forth to my favourite, both are capable of awesome results done right. I leaned towards the wave 70-30 to the Chemex over the last 12 months.


----------



## dajw (Apr 14, 2014)

I only have the Chemex, and have found it very easy to get a consistently good brew. It is a truly special taste.


----------



## vikingboy (Mar 11, 2013)

Do you chemexers use kone filter or paper? I'm a kone man myself but admit I've never used paper with the Chemex.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I've got the small one so have to use paper


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I've only got the chemex but it just looks so beautiful. If you have the patience to master espresso you can master the chemex easy, just gotta get the technique nailed and be consistent!


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

CoffeeJohnny said:


> Get both
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have both and totally agree with this


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

aaronb said:


> I've only got the chemex but it just looks so beautiful. If you have the patience to master espresso you can master the chemex easy, just gotta get the technique nailed and be consistent!


Bang on - Chemex requires dedication but pays dividends in spades.


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

anyone got a method to start with for the wave? Nick Cho method?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

My last 155 wave brew was same grind & brew ratio as I use for Matt Perger's V60 method (med/fine drip?): 12g coffee, 200g water, I was at 95C, 25g bloom for 30s, swirl brewer, add water in one pour until 200g total, one clockwise stir of the surface when the last water is added, drained at 2:30. Very sweet cup.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Do you use Chemex? If so what's your method for that? I just copy the Perger v60 method in it's entirety.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Do you use Chemex? If so what's your method for that? I just copy the Perger v60 method in it's entirety.


I don't have a Chemex, I don't like all-in-one pourovers. But...I'll probably end up with one...


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

MWJB said:


> My last 155 wave brew was same grind & brew ratio as I use for Matt Perger's V60 method (med/fine drip?): 12g coffee, 200g water, I was at 95C, 25g bloom for 30s, swirl brewer, add water in one pour until 200g total, one clockwise stir of the surface when the last water is added, drained at 2:30. Very sweet cup.


Interesting thought it was better to aim for 3:30mins!!?

if you dont mind me asking how would you propose to do a larger brew 400-500g?

Do you remove tge fines


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I don't brew to a time, I just gave the time as that's how long it took...erm, if that makes sense, just a rough target? It was the 2nd of 2x 155 Wave brews that day, 1st one was a shade overextracted (despite running quicker) and I used split pour (bloom then

I tend to steep larger brews and use pourovers for a quick cup, I rarely use bigger doses than 20g for drip. I don't see why 3:30 wouldn't work for a bigger dose/coarser grind?

No, I didn't remove any fines.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

My preference is Chemex with a Kone Filter. No paper taste and slightly better body too.

I can pick out more flavours from a Chemex brew than with a Kalita or V60


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

My chemex was rarely used so went into storage. Still have my Kalita Wave here.

Really should get a Kone though. May use it more then.


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Well my wave has arrived just in time for the bank holiday weekend so gives ample time (hopefully) to experiment.


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Tried a couple of brews 35g coffee 80g bloom then add the rest in in 50-100g stages. Till 500g

First ended at 2:30 second just under 3 minutes. Both under extracted. In fact Mrs Kikapu couldn't drink hers









I have been pouring gently and not agitating the coffee too much so think will keep to this and see if by adjusting the grind I can hit 3:30 and hopefully get a balanced cup. If not might start agitating it a bit more.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

kikapu said:


> Tried a couple of brews 35g coffee 80g bloom then add the rest in in 50-100g stages. Till 500g
> 
> First ended at 2:30 second just under 3 minutes. Both under extracted. In fact Mrs Kikapu couldn't drink hers
> 
> ...


If your brew comes in at decent yield, you'll probably want some hot water nearby to dilute down with  You're beyond the outer limits of the Norwegian (strong) box here. Google "coffee extraction" & the Wikipedia page has the SCAA, SCAE, NCA brew charts, they're a good start point.

Alternatively, with a high brew ratio, you may have had leeway to add another pulse to the brewer? This would push extraction on some (maybe enough to get over the worst of sourness), but would also weaken the brew slightly. A really good stir after adding the 'last' pulse and a quick taste may give clues as to whether you need to go further?


----------

